# How many miles can a hemi handle



## chs1993

I have a 2002 dodge 1500 hemi 5.9l engine and was wondering if anyone knew how many miles the truck engine can handle i was thinking 150k?


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Should be in the neighborhood of 200,000. But its all in changing the fluids in regular intervals that really do a major part on longevity of an engine.


----------



## chs1993

thanks thats around the ball park i was thinking


----------



## KenG

chs1993;445118 said:


> I have a 2002 dodge 1500 hemi 5.9l engine and was wondering if anyone knew how many miles the truck engine can handle i was thinking 150k?


As the old expression goes, "Your mileage may vary". Some last forever even after being beaten on their whole lives, while others die early after being babied. You just never can be sure.

By the way, if it's a 5.9, it's not the Hemi. The Hemi is a 5.7 (there is a 6.1 Hemi also, but not in trucks).


----------



## TEX

if its a 5.9 gas its a 360 

and its hard to say, it all depends on how it was taken care of. and what fluids were used.


----------



## kah68

Yes and the Hemi started production mid way through 03' in 1500 series trucks.


----------



## dirt digger

i have a Hemi in an '05 Jeep and the thing has been bulletproof thus far. She has roughly 60k on it and though we wont keep it past 90k I'm sure it would easily hit 150 if not 200. I would be more worried about the tranny then the engine.


----------



## KLC99

'02 was the 5.9l 360. It'll go to 200,000 with regular oil changes and burn lots of fuel doing it. (we have one with 232,000 on it still running strong)


----------



## TEX

its all about proper maintenance and using good fluids.


----------



## NBI Lawn

chs1993;445118 said:


> hemi 5.9l engine


 I love seeing the old style Dodges with Hemi stickers on them. I had a 99' 3/4ton 360 (hemi ) , that motor went at 60,000. I babied the crap out of it too. I quess it didnt like 3.55's and 39's, who knew


----------



## k-20 work horse

NBI Lawn;451419 said:


> I love seeing the old style Dodges with Hemi stickers on them. I had a 99' 3/4ton 360 (hemi ) , that motor went at 60,000. I babied the crap out of it too. I quess it didnt like 3.55's and 39's, who knew


if it had 3.55 and 39's ur wernt babyin it lol


----------



## Wicked500R

90% of engine wear occurs at start-up with all the oil sitting in the pan. The other 9% is high RPM abuse...LOL. How many times do you start your engine over the course of it's life and it takes 2 seconds for the oil to flow? 5-10 seconds in the winter with freezing temps. Multiply those numbers over the starts and what do you have? An engine running with no oil? Right. IT IS about the oils and filters you use. Have you ever tried to pour a quart of El' Cheapo oil in cold weather? I have...It just don't want to come out of the bottle...LOL... Think of that trying to be pumped through the engine I think you get the picture.....


----------



## TEX

good point thats why i use amsoil in my truck. its great for cold weather.


----------



## NBI Lawn

k-20 work horse;452158 said:


> if it had 3.55 and 39's ur wernt babyin it lol


Didnt piss pound it anyway. I knew it was working hard enough to turn the tires. I always turned the OD off, probably didnt help but...


----------

